# Cutting Rebar Off When In Concrete



## gtpvette (Jul 31, 2014)

We have a foundation and pilings that was already poured by the previous owner. As such,, there is rebar sticking out of the foundation based on his plans. The plans are getting changed some so all of the rebar is not needed. I need to cut it off and seal it up as I dont want any spalling down the line. My initial thought is to cut it off a bit below the concrete and seal it up with epoxy,, but I'd sure hate to be wrong. Any thoughts on a better way??










Thanks!!


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Did a lot of rebar in FL and your idea will work fine.Cut with a demo saw so you can get below the surface and leave room for the epoxy.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I've cut it off flush, drilled it out and filled with epoxy.

Worked great and got the rebar away from the surface.


----------

